
Ready to Put a Yahoo TV in Your Living Room? (Don't Laugh, It Could Happen)  - Aerocles
http://adage.com/article/digitalnext/ready-put-a-yahoo-tv-living-room-laugh-happen/236909/
======
eli
_Do I have any real scoop that Yahoo is actually considering launching its own
TV? I'll let you know when I get off the phone with Marissa Mayer. Ms. Mayer's
Yahoo is about product, and since bold moves are the only way forward, why not
forget all these TV and second-screen apps and just build and own the TV?_

So... the answer to the question in the headline is a big fat "No."

